# ICD10 code for dyslipidemia



## wynonna (Oct 24, 2019)

When dyslipidemia or hyperlipidemia is documented without any more specificity, what is the correct code?
ie E78.49, E78.2 or another one?
I thought E78.5 was no longer in use and would cause a denial. Is this true?
Thanks


----------



## siddaraju192@gmail.com (Oct 24, 2019)

E78.5


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 24, 2019)

You code to match the documentation not to avoid a denial.  Without further specificity in the documentation the code can only be unspecified so yes E78.5 is correct for the diagnosis as you have it stated.


----------



## dmunoz781 (Oct 25, 2019)

E78.5 is still the appropriate dx is dyslipidemia NOS or hyperlipidemia NOS is what the MD diagnosis.


----------

